# hello from TN



## joshua.chick (Feb 24, 2010)

Im knew to archery hunting just got home from Iraq. I pulled alot of bows but i went with what felt best to me and that was the 2010 Diamond Iceman.


----------



## Thundercloud (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, Good Luck with your new bow and Thank you very much for your service in Iraq


----------



## joshua.chick (Feb 24, 2010)

you are very welcome


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello and welcome as well! The Iceman is a great bow. There should be a ton of threads on it to read up on. Thanks for your service!

Eric


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* joshua.chick. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thank You !*

Thank you for your service to our great country and welcome to AT:usa2:


----------



## dustin2787 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT :usa2:


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

